# New Tailmark 9-2010



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi all,

My New Tailmark Fantial - young bird 9-2010

http://pigeon-photos.blogspot.com/2010/10/new-tailmark-fantail-picture-yellow.html

Regards

Mahmoud


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Mahmoud,
Salam. LOVE IT!! Show us more. Is this some kind of 'pouter' fantail?....I really like the look the pigeon is giving...hahah..also looks like a nice ird in background...nice feathered feet...good luck, Peace.
YaSin


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi yasin,

Thank you 
ok, i got some new babies with yellow and red tails, I'll do my best to share them with you

in the photo background you can see a part of young Black tiger swallow it's a rare swallow

Salam
Mhmoud


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Your birds are BEAUTIFUL! I enjoy looking at them


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank you MsFreeBird

I Added more five Birds To day

Hope you like them too

Best Regards


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

once I had a some sort like that
But the tail was black and the body was white and also a pigi with white tail and black body
unfortunately they died


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

wow, gorgeous bird! still waiting for mine, white with black tail....


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

avian said:


> once I had a some sort like that
> But the tail was black and the body was white and also a pigi with white tail and black body
> unfortunately they died


sorry for you


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Csilla75 said:


> wow, gorgeous bird! still waiting for mine, white with black tail....


I think yours 'll be so Lovely birds


----------

